# Education credentials evaluation for I140



## Ferrari (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello

I am looking for good education evalutors for filing my I140.Actually I have completed BCOM and CA in India. Need educational evaluation for treating that as Bachelors degree in USA.
Can you please suggest best educational evaluation agencies

Thanks a lot


----------



## Moira (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello Ferrari,

I used WES (World Education Service). There you can look it up online to see if your degree is equivalent to the US Bachelor and if it is, you can send your documents and they will evaluate it officially. It worked for me when I applied to different schools in the U.S., which required it. You have to pay for it - but it is worth the money.


----------

